# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  angled Merbau pergola screening

## confidenceman02

Hi guys, 
Been a long time since i have posted but thought i would share my recent project with everyone.  
Had a pre existing pergola which didn't provide much privacy from the main road so decided to frame it out and screen with Merbau 90x19. 
I designed it first on sketch up, did the math, then got to work! 
It took 2 weeks on my lonesome with the occasional 'hold this bit' from the sisters. This entire inside area is being converted into a outdoor entertaining area. 
I went through a few designs before settling on this one and am extremely happy with how it turned out.  
The fancy gate/door design was to be truthful 'made up on the spot. I had no idea if it was going to work but i am pleased with it. Its heavy as hell but was actually a lot of fun to build. 
The final picture is of the Merbau in raw form, its been oiled since. I went with 10mm gaps between the boards for privacy but also to allow airflow. 
All up the final spend was $2200. obviously i did the labour myself but I honestly have no idea what it would cost for a professional to do this.  
The hardest part of the build was the existing pergola was not completely square or plumb so it fought me all the way. I screwed up many many cuts along the way so at times it was really tedious. 
Pre planning it made the entire job much easier and of course it was filled with many head scratching moments. 
Hope everyone enjoys!

----------


## Gaza

Nice job   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Very cool.
Good to see someone doing something a bit different.    :Biggrin:    
I'd be a bit concerned about that door perhaps.
Looks very tight in the pics and might swell and/or sag a bit...making it hard to open. 
Time will tell.   :Unsure:

----------


## goldie1

Nice job    :2thumbsup:

----------

